# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الصوت الرائع والابتهالات النادرة للشيخ سيد النقشبندي mp3

## أمين المكتبة

الصوت الرائع والابتهالات النادرة للشيخ سيد النقشبندي mp3

 رحمه الله كاملة mp3 

بمساحة خرافية 65 mb

 تحميل مباشر




الصوت الرائع والابتهالات النادرة للشيخ سيد النقشبندي رحمه الله كاملة mp3



للتحميل إضغط هنا


جميع الابتهالات كاملة صوت نقي mp3

بمساحة خرافية 65mb

كلمات احد الابتهالات الشهيرة والرائعة التي تخطف القلوب

مَوّلاي إنّي ببابكَ قَد بَسطتُ يَدي ..
مَن لي ألوذُ به إلاك يا سَندي؟
أقُومُ بالليّل والأسّحارُ سَاهيةٌ
أدّعُو وهَمّسُ دعائي .. بالدُموُع نَدى
بنُورِ وَجهِكَ إني عَائدٌ وجلُ ..
ومن يعد بك لن يَشّقى إلى الأبدِ ..
مَهما لَقيتُ من الدُنيا وعَارِضها ..
فَأنّتَ لي شغلٌ عمّا يَرى جَسدي ..

تَحّلو مرارةِ عيشٍ في رضاك ..
ومَا أُطيقُ سُخطاً على عيشٍ من الرَغَدِ ..
مَنْ لي سِواك؟! .. ومَنْ سِواك يَرى قلبي؟!
ويسمَعُه كُلُ الخَلائِق ظِلٌ في يَدِ الصَمدِ ..
أدّعوكَ يَاربّ فأغّفر ذلَّتي كَرماً ..
وأجّعَل شَفيعَ دُعائي حُسنَ مُعْتَقدّي
وأنّظُرْ لحالي .. في خَوّفٍ وفي طَمعٍ ..
هَلّ يَرحمُ العَبّد بَعْدَ الله من أحدٍ؟
مَوّلاي إنّي ببابكَ قَد بَسطتُ يَدي ..
مَن لي ألوذُ به إلاك يا سَندي ؟

Click On Download button Wait few Seconds & Click (Skip Ad) To Download.



اتمني الاستفادة للجميع 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------

